# clomid and metformin



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi 
I had ovary drilling about 15 months ago followed by 6 months zoladex for temporary menopause for endometriosis, so have been ttc again for around 11 months, I was given 50 mg of clomid and 1500mg of metformin which i had to stop as they made me feel so ill, i went back to my consultant yesterday and he told me off for not taking the metformin so have now started 1500mg again and he has given me 3 months of 100mg clomid, and told me to lose weight and he will see me in 6 months and if i lose the weight he wants to repeat the laparoscopy and get me sorted out again.
I have started my diet, which should be easy as i cant stomach food on the met, i feel so sick all the time on it.
My question is im due af in about a week, should i start the clomid this month or give the met a chance to kick in before adding the clomid?
When is the best time of day to take clomid? ive been on 50mg, now im on a 100mg do i take 2 tablets at same time or one in the morning and one in the evening?
Thanks for reading


----------



## Jessting (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Honeypot

Sorry I can't really help you with the clomid. I'm on 1500mg of Metformin and waiting for my next cycle to start 50mg Clomid (which I will start on day 3). I was just wondering if you just started the Met on the full dose straight away or did you work up to it? I heard that if you start on 500mg for about a week and then up to 1000 and then up to 1500 you don't have as many side effects. I did that and never had side effects, but maybe I was just lucky! Alternatively there is a slow release Metformin which you only take twice a day that is supposed to be better for side effects.

Maybe it might be worth seeing if you can get the side effects to go before starting clomid - as being ill can't be helpful for getting pregnant, and it might be a waste of a month. 
Good luck for your treatment
Jess x


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Jess
When i took metformin before i did slowly build up the dose and as soon as i increased the dose the side affects started, so i stopped them, but when my consultant asked me about it i told him they make me ill and he said well they do have unpleasant side affects but i have to take them. So now iv gone straight on to 1500mg and already feeling sick and off my food, everything i eat goes straight through me, you must be one of the lucky ones, both my parents take metformin for diabetes and they are fine on them too. On the plus side its helping with my diet lol
I really hope they work with the 100mg clomid as dont want the laparoscopy repeated again   
Good luck with your clomid hope you get a bfp soon!
Honeypot x


----------



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi honeypot,
im only taking clomid well i start my first round tomorrow!! i am also on 50mg twice a day i rang clinic this morning and asked and was told to take both together she said didnt matter what time of day.
hope that helps
rhi xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Try eating a banana when you take your metformin I found it really helped with  the side effects (upset stomach's), I took my clomid once a day in the evening (I think if memory serves me correctly but your prescription should say whether it is once a day) as it has some side effects which I seem to remember were slept through more if you took it at night.  If you struggle with thin lining I was recommended selenium extract available from Health Food shops as this is a natural supplement (from brazil nuts) that can work wonders with thickening the lining which is good for any embie to dig into.  If overweight definately work losing some (I did the cambridge diet and lost 8 stone) as it helped me get my miracle baby.


----------

